# Please Help I Wanna Know If I Got Jipped



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Is she sound, sane and rideable? Are you happy with her? Do you feel that her price was reasonable? 

If you answered yes to everything, what makes you think you got 'gypped'?

She's not an upper level dressage prospect, but for a nice, backyard trail horse I think she'll do just fine.

She has a decent shoulder, her legs and pasterns look good, a nice neck, and a very kind eye. The only thing I'm not crazy about is that she has a rather long back.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

*What is wrong with the long back. (NOT MAD just wondering)*

I have gotten this response before from a breeder here in town, I was wondering what is bad about the long back? Less balance, bad structure? IDK lol I payed $800.00 For her plus $25.00 to deliver and $175.00 for a nice western saddle. I am happy with her seeing is how she is my first horse in over 13 years, but she is teaching me everything, she is very sound very sane but she is a mare and she has her moments but don't all of us women ****!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Long backs are an undesirable trait for several reasons.

The longer the back, the more likely she'll be to strain it under saddle.

Long backed horses also have some trouble with impulsion, because they can't get up under themselves the way a shorter backed horse can.

A long back also means that the muscles and tendons are prone to weaken over time, resulting in a swayed back.

That doesn't mean your horse _will_ strain her back or become sway backed, but she has a greater chance of doing so than a short backed horse.

Overall she's a nice looking animal, and if she's trained as well as you say, her price was very reasonable. 

All that matters is that you're happy with her. If you are, then it's all copacetic.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Ok, so her back is a little long - no big deal. Personally I like her. I like the angle of her pasterns and shoulder and I like her neck and head. She could stand to gain some weight and muscle but she isn't really underweight. What you paid, if she is safe, broke and in good health, is a very fair price. You didn't get gypped at all. What the dealer was saying is more like, "you should have bought one of my horses instead". 

Good luck with her!

EDIT, I just went back and looked at her again. She really isn't underweight at all and her back isn't too terribly long. Depending on what you plan for her, she should last you a long time.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

*Okay so heres the kicker*

Paloma was supposedly a former team roping horse, this would explain why she is so broke, however I am having a hard time getting a hold of the owners who had her registered, is there anyway that this new DNA testing could help me, and I was gonna say when you put a saddle on her it fits perfect across her back, length wise and it's a 15 inch, she has the smoothest gait to her, it's like your riding in a Cadillac or something. I have ridden a Tennessee Walker and you might find me crazy but I swear her gait is smoother. One other thing since I purchased her 3 weeks ago, she is now twice the size that she was before, and her teats are beginning to swell, I believe she is pregnant but I will be having the vet come out to see her soon. The guy I bought her from said she shouldnt be but he only had her for 2 weeks prior to selling her to me. Strange circumstances huh lol, let me know what ya'll think about this? PLEASE?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The DNA testing will only tell you what you already know, that she's a QH.

A vet is the only one who will know for certain if she's pregnant, so I'm glad you're having one out soon.

If she's registered with the AQHA, you may be able to get a hardship registration. It sounds like she was flipped several times before you got her. Registration papers can easily get lost when that happens.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

*Hardship Registration*

I dunno how to do that, she only has one distinguishing mark on her and that a gold spot on her shoulder, that's it other than that she is dark bay!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If you can't get the papers, can you at least get her registered name? You can work with that but if you have nothing to go on, all you have is a well broke saddle horse - and there is nothing wrong with that.

I would be more concerned as to why she has been traded so often.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I think she is really cute. She needs a bit of top line muscle which will help the way her back and neck look (although they look fine to me just under muscled. My mare has a bit of a long back like yours, she is a QH x ASH and is sound now that she is in work. Whilst I was bringing her back into work and she was dveeloping strength I had to have a chiropractor out twice in a 4 month period but now it has been 5 months without any problems.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

$800 for a sane sound horse? I can't even imagine that where I live, lucky you!!!! She's lovely and has a beautiful face. 

Her back stands out as being long to me too which must mean something because I don't know much about critiquing confirmation but if you love her and she can do her job then you lucked out! For this So Cal girl $800 sounds like a steal for a sound, rideable horse!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

darkpaloma said:


> I have gotten this response before from a breeder here in town, I was wondering what is bad about the long back? Less balance, bad structure? IDK lol I payed $800.00 For her plus $25.00 to deliver and $175.00 for a nice western saddle. I am happy with her seeing is how she is my first horse in over 13 years, but she is teaching me everything, she is very sound very sane but she is a mare and she has her moments but don't all of us women ****!


If the horse is teaching you things and allowing you learn as you ride without any problems, then yes you got an excellent deal on her. It's difficult now our days to find horses that are sound and mentally mature enough to be patient with a green rider, and from what you describe she does just that.

As for her long back, it is actually quite long, but you know what, unless she has health problems or pain or other issues because of it, don't even worry about it. Every horse has conformation faults. I've seen Grand Prix show jumpers with conformation faults so severe you wondered how they managed to even stay sound.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think $800 is a steal for a sane, sound, rideable horse too! 

I paid $2000 for a Mustang. Why, because he was sane, sound and rideable. (Actually the best trained and behaved horse I have ever owned). So, if she's a good girl for you, you got a very good deal, with or without papers! 

I paid $500 for my last horse and feel like I stole her. She's also pregnant. It will be interesting to find out if your girl is too.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

UPDATE she is actually a BLACK that has bleached out and she is 14, just got her over a cold she had when i bought her too fun stuff!


----------



## border reiver (Jun 28, 2010)

I am not hugely good with the conformation thing but yes, her back is technically too long. But, like the others say, so what?
My pony has scarily long and overflexed pasterns and has never had a day of lameness in her life and we do a lot of long, rough rides.
If someone offered me a horse like yours for 1000 pounds, let alone dollars, I would tear thier arm off


----------



## Just Ruthiey (Jul 12, 2010)

Honestly I think she is stunning! 
I love the last picture, I honestly like her neck... ah. 

I'm glad that you two click, lol. She is a very pretty mare. 
I have never had a registered horse, sounds like a hard ship! If you called over to the AQHA they might be able to find out if she is reg or at least you might be closer to finding her breeder/ history. 

Good luck!


----------



## HUntet02 (Jun 9, 2010)

I think she is lovely as they come WOW what a color. Glad to hear your getting back into horses good for you....I just sold one that was long-backed but she was the best riding horse I've ever owned. I got her after getting back into horses at the ripe age of 40, she taught me how to ride again, was very balanced and could easily outrun many younger horses if I'd have let her. She had more heart and energy than the two lazy young horses I'm riding now....Nothing Jippey about her that I see...


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

I think she is very pretty. The fact that she is safe and sane is what makes her worth her weight in gold My Quarter horse has a really long back too.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I think she's cute and agree that for the price, you got a deal. Just wanted to add that I don't speak Cherokee but Paloma is spanish for "white dove". I think that makes her name even more unique IMO!


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

darkpaloma said:


> she has the smoothest gait to her, it's like your riding in a Cadillac or something. I have ridden a Tennessee Walker and you might find me crazy but I swear her gait is smoother.


There are quarters out there that move smoothly like a TWH. I have a mare that goes into a sweet little jog and a trot that doesn't even lift your behind off the saddle. A lot of that comes from the rear so obviously she has great balance and impulsion. Most probably learned from her roping days, she learned how to use the rear motor.  

As for the registration try finding out what her registered name is, that is the key to even seeing if she could be registered, however I wouldn't hope for much as to try to register her will cost way too much. 

There are a ton of open shows if you want to play around with showing that don't require a papered horse. 

As for the price I don't think that is unreasonable at all, most well broke horses in her age range still bring $1500 and up in our area. And at 14 I am sure you two will have many riding years together. Congrats on finding her.


----------

